# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  HCM. Cảm biến , timer , Modul ADC, ...New rách hộp

## thanhhaitdt

Người bán: Hải 09787885OO. Đc quận 5 HCM.
Có một số đồ mới nhưng vỏ hộp rách mốp cần bán giá mềm.



Giá bán chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

Có những món sau đây, ae dùng được thì hốt nhe.


**RH1:   ( Đã bán )

Bộ điều khiển tốc độ motor nguyên hộp của Oriental SS22L-SSSD .














$ giá: 200K.


------""""""-------


**RH2: 
 Timer Omron, type H3Y-2 và H3Y-4.
Hàng nằm nguyên trong hộp.

Có tổng 10 con gồm:
 3 con 60 phút.
 3 con 10 giây.
 4 con 60 giây.

Nguồn sử dụng 100 đến 120Vac. 

Phù hợp cho ae lên tủ điện mà có biến áp 110 thì rất hợp.










$$ giá : 300K/10 con

----------


## thanhhaitdt

* RH3:   (Đã bán )
 trọn bộ cảm biến siêu âm ( ultrasonic ) E4C-LS35 cùng bộ khuếch đại ( ultrasonic switch amplifier) E4C-WH4L . Hàng new rách hộp dây dài còn nguyên. Loại này không kén màu không kén chất liệu vật cần dò. Trên bộ khuếch đại có chỉnh dò từ 0 đến 35cm.











$ giá: 350k cho cả bộ

----------


## anhcos

Mình dốt nên chả hiểu từ cảm biến siêu âm là dùng dò cái gì vậy bác chủ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình dốt nên chả hiểu từ cảm biến siêu âm là dùng dò cái gì vậy bác chủ?


Bác dốt thì em cũng như bác. Em tra từ điển thấy ultrasonic là siêu âm nên ghi vậy . Chứ cũng không biết nó dò cái gì. Bác thông cảm nhe 😁

----------


## thuyên1982

> * RH3: trọn bộ cảm biến siêu âm ( ultrasonic ) E4C-LS35 cùng bộ khuếch đại ( ultrasonic switch amplifier) E4C-WH4L . Hàng new rách hộp dây dài còn nguyên. Loại này không kén màu không kén chất liệu vật cần dò. Trên bộ khuếch đại có chỉnh dò từ 0 đến 35cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bác chủ cho em lấy bộ này nhé,  gọi cho bác sau.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bác dốt thì em cũng như bác. Em tra từ điển thấy ultrasonic là siêu âm nên ghi vậy . Chứ cũng không biết nó dò cái gì. Bác thông cảm nhe ������


ứng dụng đơn giản nhất là đo (kiểm) mức chất lỏng (hạt) trong bồn chứa.

Inbox dùm thông tin mấy em này đi bác AD

----------


## thanhhaitdt

RH1 và RH3 đã bán.

Tiếp vài món cho xong đóng này.

*TH4:
 Nguyên bộ Rotary positioner (cam điện tử )  Omron H8PR còn nằm trong hộp luôn nhe ae.








$ giá: 450K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần mitsu 400w .
model:  FR-A720-0.4K
In 3 pha 220v. Out 220v 400hz
Dòng A700 hàng còn đẹp như mới.
 Nghe nói dòng này chạy với servo hay đọc encoder gì nữa và có tích hợp PLC trong người nó luôn.









$$$ Giá: 1,6 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*  Out Analog unit Omron GT1-DA04 
và in Analog Unit Omron  GT1-AD08MX.
hàng chưa sử dụng. 













$$$ giá : 500k cho cả 2 em.

P.s  :Thêm chút . Ai mua tặng luôn cái Link terminals của Omron chưa dùng luôn.

----------


## phuocviet346

Định mua mà kiểm tra không đúng mã đang cần nên bỏ qua.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Định mua mà kiểm tra không đúng mã đang cần nên bỏ qua.


Hú hồn . Làm tưởng vô mánh keke

----------

phuocviet346

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cảm biến của Omron hàng new còn hộp nhưng cái hộp méo mó tí.
E3ML-M8E4 ( photoelectric switch)

















$$$ giá: 300k.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Cảm biến của Omron hàng new còn hộp nhưng cái hộp méo mó tí.
> E3ML-M8E4 ( photoelectric switch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mình lấy con này, bác cho địa chỉ lấy hàng hoặc stk chuyển tiền, nếu xa thì ship cho mình, mình trả phí.

PS mình ở Q10tphcm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Laser sensor keyence LX-02T và LX-02R ( chắc là con thu và con phát) hàng còn nguyên vẹn chưa qua sử dụng.












Giá: 300k cho cả cụm như hình

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Laser sensor keyence LX-02T và LX-02R ( chắc là con thu và con phát) hàng còn nguyên vẹn chưa qua sử dụng.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Đã bán. Thanks ae đã ủng hộ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hàng bán gần hết. đóng chủ đề nhe

----------

